# DeanV re:line striping.



## Lucky-stripe (Jul 2, 2014)

You're awesome! Thanks for helping a new guy along!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lucky-stripe said:


> My deepest apologies for the line striping post. Looks like it was me that inconvenienced YOU. I was only trying to get some info to bid fairly and competitively. You probably started your business with all the knowledge you'd need.
> 
> "PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries."
> 
> ...


There really is no reason to get snarky and disrespectful to the volunteer staff who do a thankless task of keeping this forum in order.

But thank YOU for understanding so that others may enjoy.

Bless you


----------



## Lucky-stripe (Jul 2, 2014)

..But if you try sometime, you just might find
You get what you need

Kinda fits my original post.  just trying to get some help. 

Thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lucky-stripe said:


> ..But if you try sometime, you just might find
> You get what you need
> 
> Kinda fits my original post.  just trying to get some help.
> ...


The staff does realize that 90% of the professionals that sign up here are just trying to get some help, and that's what this place is for. And they do realize that newbies DO make an occasional honest mistake. They try to correct and educate without being judgmental nor holding grudges for minor transgressions.

Most newbies accept that correction and move on to become valuable members of the forum.

We all hope, mods and lowly members, that's what the cards hold for you.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just passing along forum policy. If you read the link included in the thread closure message, you will understand why pricing questions do not work out. 

If I, living in the Midwest for example, used a NJ/MA/CA painter's rates, I would not land a single job here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lucky-stripe,

Believe it or not, there was a time before the internet when painters just did what they had to do, and figured where to make adjustments later. However, with the advent of the internet, no one wants to actually learn by doing or take chances because they think the internet will provide them with all of the answers that'll save them from grief.

And why is it that a phony cyber world can instill such personal angst? Isn't it all just digital stain? Maybe we should leave our egos at home the next time we decide to join an internet dinner party.


----------

